# Coat



## Eskylane ollie (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi so three months ago I rescued a golden retriever and his name is now ollie however his coat is very thin and not as long as golden retrievers coat should be since we got him he has been on the RAW diet and he has salmon oil and Mackrell however there has not been much change does anyone know how to grow a long thick coat sorry its the best photo I have and he is wet haha


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

He is a lucky dog and you too for him. It depends on his genetics- he may not carry the genes for abundant coat. That said, it does look thick so I'd guess it will get long over time. Good nourishment he may have had for the last 3 months but prior to that we dk.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ollie's a good looking boy.

His coat will come in but it will take time.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree, you don't know what his life was like before but he's a lucky guy and he's quite handsome. Honey is red like him and she doesn't have that full flowing coat that you often see on the lighter goldens and she also has a thinner build.


----------

